
Teachers wearing body cameras to film unruly pupils - rrauenza
http://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/teachers-wearing-body-cameras-to-film-unruly-pupils-d3r7cdm60
======
vfulco
Gosh you mean kids will have to be responsible for their actions? Like the
adults doing criminal and embarrassing things on the police cams in the US.
There is hope for society yet.

